# Spanish dams



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

*Almendra Dam (Salamaca, Tormes River)*

High 202 m 

Lenght 1074.70 m

Length of the vault 567.2 m

Capacity 2586 hm3

http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publico/1967/1967_tomoI_3028_08.pdf

This is such a big dam that it goes off the terrain limits. It's formed by four different parts. The most spectacular one is not the longest but the most important. On the Salamanca's side you start driving on a gravity concrete dam with buttresses. After that, an immense vault, then a little diversion dam, and finally a dam made out of soil materials. It was the first dam in Spain built with an asphalt layer in order to improve its waterproofness.

It has some spillways through the vault. Look at the stairs, they're about 1.5 metres wide. Now you can figure out its width.











There is another spillway in the other bank of Tormes river.










Concrete is beautiful.

The beautiful road (with an overhand which makes it lighter) leant on the buttresses.

(You can see a Nissan truck in the background).











Spillway in the left bank. The part with buttresses is in the background.












The draining system is getting old.













A detail of the concrete.























Some views of the dam.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Very nice pics.

PS: Don't use online translators


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

they're so scaring.....


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Presa de Ricobayo (río Esla)


Year 1934 

Arch dam 

Hight 92 m


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Original thread. First damm is just impressive.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

*Ávila*


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

nice pics...
can you put spain geographical map and mark all those dams there so we could orient ourselves


----------



## Max the Swede (Jan 5, 2005)

Cool


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

DJZG said:


> nice pics...
> can you put spain geographical map and mark all those dams there so we could orient ourselves


Yes, I will do it...


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Presa de El Vado (Jarama, Guadalajara) CYII


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

*Contreras Dam (Cuenca / Valencia) Jucar river*














































A – 3 Madrid - Valencia


----------

